# reputation points



## Sifu Barry Cuda (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey guys, can someone tell me what reputation points are, how you get them, and what is the little green box and number under my profile info? Barry www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 23, 2005)

Barry,
  See this thread: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010


----------

